# OBD codes, any clue what this means?



## azmattaz5220 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all, I’m driving a 05 645ci, I’ve had a check engine light as long as I’ve had the car, I used to think it was clogged secondary ports but I recently ran the codes and came up with these (attached) and I’m only seeing lean conditions and a cat code, can anyone point me in the right direction? it had new plugs, new coil packs, all OEM.. thanks guys


----------

